# Best Drywall primer/sealer



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

I am not in the paint or drywall trade I do plaster.
If I were going to select a primer I would go with the manufacture of the drywall & joint compound.
Example USG has a Sheetrock Brand First Coat Ready Mixed flat latex basecoat paint type product especially formulated to provide a superior first ( prime ) coat


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've used USG FirstCoat [and similar] and while it does a good job of priming the wall it doesn't seal it very well. A coating like Zinnser's Gardz is one of the better drywall sealers but it goes on clear [and runny]. If you talk to the folks at the paint store [not paint dept] they can advise you as to the best primer for your intended top coat.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

mark sr said:


> I've used USG FirstCoat [and similar] and while it does a good job of priming the wall it doesn't seal it very well. A coating like Zinnser's Gardz is one of the better drywall sealers but it goes on clear [and runny]. If you talk to the folks at the paint store [not paint dept] they can advise you as to the best primer for your intended top coat.


You are correct First Coat is NOT a sealer it is to provide a base that equalizes the absorption rates of the drywall face paper & the joint compound.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ClarenceBauer said:


> You are correct First Coat is NOT a sealer it is to provide a base that equalizes the absorption rates of the drywall face paper & the joint compound.


To Clarences point..... That is what I've always thought was the very intent of a primer.

Apart from a bleeding stain issue etc, over clean new drywall, does anyone use a sealer, and what is the advantage.

Just curious as to discussion.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm not one who likes to invest a lot of money in primer, since it will be covered over with two coats of paint. Zinsser 123 is just fine IMO. Even some of the PVA primers are just fine. I mean, in 40 years I've never had primer FAIL underneath 2 quality coatings of premium paint.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Ditto - Zinsser 123 is my goto for most wall board primer requirements.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> That is what I've always thought was the very intent of a primer.



One of the reasons there are so many different primers is they are formulated for different things - it all depends on what the job at hand requires.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

My reasoning for using the primer recommended by the drywall & joint compound manufacturer is all the products were tested an approved by that manufacturer. All other primers state that it can be used on drywall & joint compound but there is NO endorsement for other primers by the drywall manufacturer. Yes you can mix & match many drywall products but when there is a failure who do you go to for corrective help ? Each will blame the other if you use one manufacturer from start to finish there should be no question if one product fails.


----------



## reddog8559 (Feb 24, 2019)

New house already had water behind my walls. The builder replaced all drywall and insulation. I need to prime/seal it, this is why I'm asking. Has anyone used Benjamin Moore fresh start primer?


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jan 14, 2013)

reddog8559 said:


> New house already had water behind my walls. The builder replaced all drywall and insulation. I need to prime/seal it, this is why I'm asking. Has anyone used Benjamin Moore fresh start primer?



I don't understand the point. You have fresh drywall? Why the rush to buy the most expensive sealer you can? Like others I've never seen a primer fail when put on correctly.

I vote for Zinnser 123. Worked great for me and provided a great base coat. $15 a gallon too which I like. I don't recommend PVA primers since I used those in the past and noticed no benefit vs. if you just painted the bare drywall.

I'm sure fresh start is fine...but its expensive. I wouldn't do it. The only bad primer I've ever used was SW Multi-purpose primer. Terrible.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While I've probably used the fresh start primer I don't really recall as I don't often use BM coatings. I normally use the Preprite line of primers sold by SWP. Zinnser's 123 should work well for you. PVA primers don't seal the wall well and that can show up in the top coat although and extra coat of finish usually takes care of that.


----------

